# Two Real Time Sheilds?



## RobbyJK (Oct 25, 2007)

Can I have two Real Time Shields Running at one time on my PC. I have MCaffe Free from aol and Spyware terminator witch is a virus scanning program and it cam with a real time sheild. Should i keep the Real time sheild from Spyware Terminator running or will it interfere with Mcafee?:4-dontkno


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Running 2 antivirus apps at the same time may cause errors and is not recommended


----------



## RobbyJK (Oct 25, 2007)

RobbyJK said:


> Can I have two Real Time Shields Running at one time on my PC. I have MCaffe Free from aol and Spyware terminator witch is a virus scanning program and it cam with a real time sheild. Should i keep the Real time sheild from Spyware Terminator running or will it interfere with Mcafee?:4-dontkno


 I said i have One Real time sheild and an antivirus program is that okay to run both. is that 2 antivirus apps?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can run a firewall and an AV, for most that's a common configuration. You don't want two AV or two firewall applications running.


----------



## RobbyJK (Oct 25, 2007)

Can you be little more specific. Just accually say yes or no to this question and all will be answered. Can i run two real time virus shields on my PC! 

Thank you for your help and i am sorry that i cant understand your info. I am a dummy.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Can you run two AV applications? Yes, it's possible. Is this a good idea? No, it is not! Is that plain enough?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

If you run more than one Antivirus or firewall at a time they will conflict with each other, and can cause system instability.

I wouldn't bother with spyware terminator, In My Opinion there are alot of better applications that it.


----------



## Tokar (Jan 27, 2005)

It is not recommended to run two antivirus shields. One is enough, and recommended.

You CAN have one antivirus shield and one antispyware shield. If you disable the ClamAV component of Spyware Terminator it will become a pure antispyware shield which is safe to run alongside of McAfee antivirus realtime shield.

Most people would recommend running one antivirus and one antispyware shield from what I have seen.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

To give it in simple, if not somewhat vague terms, AVs dig a lot of "roots" deep into the system. It would baffle you to see just how deep viruses can and do go into a system to disable or bypass protection. AVs do not like to share what space they take and what techniques they use in the bowels of your system and can be resistant to certain measures to bump them off or break them. Everything from program execution hooks to going right through the kernel at ring 0 is used to guard your system. And since AV companies do not like to especially share their code and how their engines work, for obvious security and IP reasons, other AV companies may develop AV programs which can conflict.

There are products out there that utilize multiple AV engines and products, from AVK and F-Secure to Microsoft Antigen/Forefront. There is a whole range of companies that use different methods and techniques and, well, pretty much anything you can think of to make their products unique and effective.

Real-time anti-spyware in "most cases shouldn't" be a problem as they tend to work differently, but I say "most cases shouldn't" as companies do all kinds of things to their products (consider the statement my "rear-saver"). For example I've been using COMODO BOClean as my "real" real-time active anti-spyware protection with both NOD32 and KAV without problems. However on the otherhand it made a royal mess (as in a full repair installation of Windows) of my system fiddling with various IPS products to work along with it.


----------

